# Color of my colt Diesel?



## Fordgirl (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi there. I'd love to know exactly what color my little guy would be considered! His dam is a Norwegian Fjord and his sire was a Palomino QH. I only have pictures of his dam  

His mane has turned black with white on top and bottom. Same as his tail. He has a dorsal stripe and one white pastern. Around his eyes and mouth the hair is a tiny bit darker. 

What color do you think he is?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

He is adorable! I'll wait for the color experts to chime in...........


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's a buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

The baby looks like a Norwegian Fjord, but the contrast in dark and light is not as vivid. I don't know a lot about this breed, but they are attractive horses. I will have to say one thing, that is a cute baby. If she was my baby she would be ruined because she would be so spoiled. Really pretty!


----------



## Fordgirl (Apr 19, 2014)

NdAppy said:


> He's a buckskin.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought he was too "white" to be a buckskin. If that makes sense haha!  compared to my older horse Dusty he looks snow-white! 

The first picture is Diesel compared to Dusty. The second and third are more recent pictures!


----------



## Fordgirl (Apr 19, 2014)

ellen hays said:


> The baby looks like a Norwegian Fjord, but the contrast in dark and light is not as vivid. I don't know a lot about this breed, but they are attractive horses. I will have to say one thing, that is a cute baby. If she was my baby she would be ruined because she would be so spoiled. Really pretty!


 
He is VERY SPOILED!  And both my horses are QH/Fjord. I love the gentle nature of the Fjords!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhhh I LOVE him!!! 

I'm thinking he is a buttermilk buckskin.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Buckskins come in MANY different shades!!

(Dusty doesn't look like one though)


----------



## Fordgirl (Apr 19, 2014)

Remali said:


> Ohhhh I LOVE him!!!
> 
> I'm thinking he is a buttermilk buckskin.


I think you're pretty well spot on, I searched the color and quite a few horses popped up that looked similar!  Can't wait to get him undersaddle. Got a while to wait yet!


----------



## Fordgirl (Apr 19, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Buckskins come in MANY different shades!!
> 
> (Dusty doesn't look like one though)


 
What color would Dusty be considered? A dun?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes that is a classic dun look. Also I LOVE your horses! I have a weakness for duns and fjords!!!!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Assuming he has true dun factor and not just counter shading Diesel is a buckskin dun, Dusty is a dun (bay dun). I can't see it well enough in the pics, but I am basing this on the fact you said it was there and that I would assume most fjords' are homozygous for dun (assuming this because I've never seen one that is not a dun).


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

You have yourself a very cute buttermilk buckskin (buttermilk being a shade) and (I think those are leg stripes on Dusty, and there's a definite dorsal stripe) an equally cute dun! Not sure if Dusty is a dun though, he could be buckskin...I'm not that experienced. But if he's got Norwegian Fjord in him then it's very possible (and looks like it.)


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

Dusty is beautiful too. Wow and built like a quarter horse. I had a dun overo paint which was just a shade lighter than Dusty. She had the stripe on her withers. 

Yup. I would spoil em both. Both are beautiful babies


----------



## Fordgirl (Apr 19, 2014)

Dusty is actually a PMU baby. So I think the majority of him is the Fjord/QH but possibly could be mixed with who knows what. 

He's cute regardless <3


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

He would have to be a buckskin dun as all fjords are homozygous for dun.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Also wanted to add, LOVE Diesel's mane, so very pretty the way you braided it!


----------



## Fordgirl (Apr 19, 2014)

Remali said:


> Also wanted to add, LOVE Diesel's mane, so very pretty the way you braided it!


That was actually my first time attempting that braid! His mane is finally long enough to braid haha. He was rocking a mohawk for awhile 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> He would have to be a buckskin dun as all fjords are homozygous for dun.


Not true, actually. UC Davis has tested Fjords as N/D, though it is obviously a rare incidence. But is it likely that this colt is a dunskin? Yes, very. 

Either way, your colt will look rather Fjord-like because they are a breed that puts a very obvious stamp of their genetics on progeny. Friesians are another breed that do this.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Dunskin i would say (dun+ bay+cream) Fjord dun markings tend not to be as extreme as they can be in some breeds,so it's perfectly reasonable for the dorsal to appear penciled in rather than thick and dark, especially if the cream has diluted him.
Momma appears to be a true Fjord (registered?) if so she would be homozygous as Fjord registries do not allow non-duns into their books


----------



## ShotofVanilla (Feb 25, 2014)

definitely a buckskin! but if he has fjord in him he could just be considered their normal color which i don't believe they call buckskin? lol he's gorgeous though!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute. The Fjords consider the horses as browns .. Not a buttermilk, the buttermilk are the color of butter milk with the dark mane and tails. 
I would call him a dun not buckskin. 
Fjords are not considered buckskin or dun.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

stevenson said:


> he is cute. The Fjords consider the horses as browns .. Not a buttermilk, the buttermilk are the color of butter milk with the dark mane and tails.
> I would call him a dun not buckskin.
> Fjords are not considered buckskin or dun.


Who told you fjords are not considered dun? They aren't just brown, they are referred to as "brown dun" (not actually At agouti though) or "gray dun" (grullo). And fjords can come in buckskin dun. Look up uls dun or ulsblakk fjords. Buckskin duns.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

posedien.. the fjord registry i contacted . They told me she was considered a brown. 
They did not state dun or buckskin. just brown, and people often comment to me about the buckskin , but she is a dun , lined back and all. I will look up that ulsblakk fjords.


----------

